# Memphis, TN RC Racing



## dburris (Oct 6, 2004)

Does anyone know if there is any RC racing in the Memphis, Tennessee area?

Thanks,

David


----------



## 1Starpower (Sep 25, 2001)

I heard they was racing on-road at the hobbytown but thats all I know of. Near Memphis you have Henderson Tn running paved oval, dirt oval and off-road. This winter they will be running indoors running touring and oval. Check over in the Mississippi off-road thread and talk to the guys around Jackson. I know that several of them has talked about some racing up there before.


Daniel


----------



## TeamGPT88 (Aug 25, 2002)

http://www.msra-racing.com/


----------

